# 1st meal after GH



## SHRUGS (Feb 16, 2013)

We all know how important diet is. But for those of us who are taking GH everyday things are a little different on certain foods and fats to avoid with that first morning meal after your morning injection of growth hormone. So I'm curious on what some of you guys and gals first meals look like after your morning GH. I personally wake up, hit my gh, then cardio, then its meal time. I'm tired of egg whites and just can't do chicken on most mornings at 6-630 am. So lets here it! I need some new ideas. What do ya'll like??? Much appreciated, !SHRUGS!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 16, 2013)

I just got the chocolate muscle egg, for me its a quick meal. Just an idea.


----------



## PFM (Feb 16, 2013)

Most of the information available suggests administering exogenous HGH on a empty stomach, hence the "first thing upon waking" injection is most desirable. But how long to wait to eat and what to eat isn't as well defined. Athletes using insulin are taking their HGH dose a mere 15 minutes prior to their insulin and a total 20-30 minutes tops prior to ingesting (very popular: eggs whites and pineapple juice). Note the egg whites and pineapple juice: ZERO fat. 

It has been suggested to wait at least 45 minutes post HGH dose and consume only clean (nonfat) proteins and carbs, this make most sense to me. For those who can afford the luxury of this protocol (this might be best) to use HGH minimum 2hrs post meal before training. This allows the HGH to be taken on a empty stomach and allowed active until the next meal is taken (usually well over the standard 45-60 minutes "morning injection.

Split doses are always best and the bedtime injection again fits well into the timing. Most guys using HGH use it for the fat burning and most likely don't snack after dinner. These guys have hours of digestion and all night running a empty stomach to get the most benefit from their HGH.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 16, 2013)

10 egg whites (or muscle egg), grapefruit or berries, 1 cup grits with cheese, 2 pieces high protein toast, almond milk


----------



## PFM (Feb 16, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> We all know how important diet is. But for those of us who are taking GH everyday things are a little different on certain foods and fats to avoid with that first morning meal after your morning injection of growth hormone. So I'm curious on what some of you guys and gals first meals look like after your morning GH. I personally wake up, hit my gh, then cardio, then its meal time. I'm tired of egg whites and just can't do chicken on most mornings at 6-630 am. So lets here it! I need some new ideas. What do ya'll like??? Much appreciated, !SHRUGS!



IMO your protocol is excellent (not to mention right in line with my personal theory). I've been drinking egg whites for over 8 years and never get tired of them. You are well on top of your game.


----------



## PFM (Feb 16, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> 10 egg whites (or muscle egg), grapefruit or berries, 1 cup grits with cheese, 2 pieces high protein toast, almond milk



I acknowledge this is SHRUGS Thread, with all due respect................

How long do you wait to eat post injection? I see 3 sources of fats (cheese, grains, nuts) that may "blur" the HGH. What is your theory?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 16, 2013)

I eat a couple of blueberry pies.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 16, 2013)

4iu, 10 minutes later 2 scoops whey, 3/4 cup rolled oats, 1-1/2 cups blackberries, 1 cup black coffee, 45 minutes later working out, 1-1/2 hours later 1 white beagle and 2 scoops of ISO whey, 5 minutes later 4iu in the shower at the gym, 2 hours later 50grm protein and 70grm carbs...I'm not sure if this is a good protocol. It seems to be working well and fits my daily schedule.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 17, 2013)

Damn grind! 8ius a day!?!? You go son!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2013)

This is why peps are stupid.


----------

